
Microsoft announces Money in Excel powered by Plaid - chirau
https://blog.plaid.com/microsoft-announcement/
======
westurner
This looks really useful.

At first glance, I found a number of ways to push transaction data into Google
Sheets from the Plaid API:

build-your-own-mint (NodeJS, CircleCI) [https://github.com/yyx990803/build-
your-own-mint](https://github.com/yyx990803/build-your-own-mint)

go-plaid: [https://github.com/ebcrowder/go-
plaid](https://github.com/ebcrowder/go-plaid)

Presumably, like the GOOGLEFINANCE function, there's some way to pull data
from an API with just Apps Script (~JS) without an auxiliary serverless
function to get the txs from Plaid and post to the gsheets API?

